# blackballed



## daviddenboer (Jul 12, 2012)

I am an ea and I have been blackballed for transferring to another Masonic lodge outside of Texas.  I can still keep my ea my lodge says but for some reason when I try to go further I get three blackballs.  Most people in the lodge do not know me as its been some time.  I am a veteran in honorable standing and have no criminal convictions.

Any ideas on how to move past this?  Should I try to remove my ea degree some how so I can restart in a new lodge?   I don't want to have to lie about my ea in order to pursue masonry.

Thank you for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Plustax (Jul 12, 2012)

what was reason for black ball? Did you not give proficiency in allotted time? Has to be a reason. Honorable discharge is only small portion of investigative info. Has to be more to all this. If you don't state all this when (or if) you apply again in another lodge and it comes out years later it can be much worse for you.


----------



## polmjonz (Jul 13, 2012)

What lodge and or affiliation did you receive your EA degree from?  This could play into the decision I believ.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 13, 2012)

As EAs are not "members" of a Lodge they cannot transfer to another Lodge. The proper procedure is for the new Lodge, through its Grand Secretary, to contact the old Lodge, through our Grand Secretary, and seek to have jurisdiction over the EA transferred from the old Lodge to the new one.

BTW, in your profile you state that you are a Master Mason. If such is not the case, it would be best for you to correct it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 13, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> BTW, in your profile you state that you are a Master Mason. If such is not the case, it would be best for you to correct it.



It's an issue on my end. New members are automatically listed as MM. Looking into it.


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 13, 2012)

*return to app*

More on blackball


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 13, 2012)

*constant blackball*

I appreciate the feedback brothers, if some one could tell me more about the investigation I would appreciate it.  I had a foreclosure and bankruptcy, would that be a reason for blackball?  I was told disabilities were not an issue or am I wrong about that?

I'm an ea from clear lake 1417 in seabrook, Texas.  I had a fc and turned my work into the worshipful master but was told both it was fine and not okay to turn in work.  I was blackballed for a year after that then another time when I was in the army and petitioned a prince hall lodge.

After that period of blackball I was blackballed again for no reason other than the mention that it takes awhile for some people to be members.

Do you have to know some one in order to get raised? Most people who signed my petition are dead now.  Should I just remove my ea somehow and start over?

Not sure on why my lodge keeps black balling me when most don't know me.  I appreciate your help brethren.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: constant blackball*



daviddenboer1 said:


> Not sure on why my lodge keeps black balling me when *most don't know me*.  I appreciate your help brethren.


 
Emphasis added.

If they don't know you, any small thing will be amplified.

This is why we give men who are petitioning the advice to wait, visit the lodge for months, get to know all the regulars by name and make sure they know yours and have a good impression of you. 

The same applies to your situation now.  More so, because when they hear you have been blackballed before, not knowing you at all they will assume there was good reason, and do the same.

Getting to know the brethren at the lodge, personally...not just one or two but pretty much everyone, its not really optional as a practical matter.  Whats more that shouldn't be seen as a chore but as the point of the entire exercise to begin with.


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 13, 2012)

*out of texas*

I'm out of state now but I try to friend as many of them as I can on social media.  Thanks for the info...


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait, lets clarify this.  Are you an EA, or FC?  Are you trying to get a letter of good standing only, so as to transfer to another state's jurisdiction?  

What vote is specifically being put before that lodge?

Have you paid your dues?


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 13, 2012)

*ea*

I'm an ea now, had my fc removed because I was told my fc work could not be turned into the wm.  I found out when I tried to petition a lodge in Alabama.

I paid my ea dues when I was initiated and my fc when I recieved the degree. I was under the impression that dues for ea and fc were paid once.  

Do u pay dues yearly for the ea and fc?  No one has clued me in if that's the case.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm taking stabs at it.  In my jurisdiction, you deliver the work in person, in front of the lodge.  So I don't know about this business about your FC work.  

I'm trying to find reasons why they would be inclined to deny you a certificate of good standing, and being in arrears in dues in some way would top the list - I'd make absolutely sure with the Secretary of your old lodge that you are squared away there.

Most of all I would ask them for a more specific answer of the reasons behind these blackballs, and tell them open and honestly that you are looking to make a fresh start.  

Good luck.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 13, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Wait, lets clarify this.  Are you an EA, or FC?  Are you trying to get a letter of good standing only, so as to transfer to another state's jurisdiction? Have you paid your dues?


 
Bro. Mike, as either an EA or a FC, he cannot get a Certificate of Good Standing nor does he pay dues. If he has petitioned for advancement and has been denied, it is up to him to find out why. It would be a Masonic Disciplinary violation for anyone else to inquire into it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ea*



daviddenboer1 said:


> I'm an ea now, had my fc removed because I was told my fc work could not be turned into the wm.  I found out when I tried to petition a lodge in Alabama.
> 
> I paid my ea dues when I was initiated and my fc when I recieved the degree. I was under the impression that dues for ea and fc were paid once.
> 
> Do u pay dues yearly for the ea and fc?  No one has clued me in if that's the case.


 
What you have paid is the degree fee for each degree and each is a one-time charge. In Texas Lodges, only Master Masons pay yearly dues.

I don't understand your statement "had my FC removed". Once you have passed, you are and remain an FC unless suspended or expelled by action of Grand Lodge. Something's not adding up here.


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 13, 2012)

*fc*

My fc was given and I turned in my work to the wm as it was stated that would work.  I was told six months later that I had to turn in my work in a stated lodge meeting.  It was confusing as other grand lodges stated you could turn the fc in to a wm instead of a stated meeting.

I was blackballed for a year as it was til to me that I didnt properly turn in my fc.  Since then I lost my fc position and was demoted to ea.

I'll talk to my lodge about dues but from my knowledge only mm pay yearly dues.  Seems strange as I send brothers messages and they don't respond but have active fb accounts.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: fc*



daviddenboer1 said:


> It was confusing as other grand lodges stated you could turn the fc in to a wm instead of a stated meeting.



_Which_ "other grand lodges"?



daviddenboer1 said:


> I was blackballed for a year as it was til to me that I didnt properly turn in my fc.  Since then I lost my fc position and was demoted to ea.


 
Again, this doesn't make sense. Once one has received an EA or FC degree, he remains in that classification until he passes his proficiency in that degree, regardless of how much time has elapsed. Afterward, if he has gone "out of time", he must petition for advancement and have his petition approved by his Lodge. Either way, there is no such thing as being "demoted" to a previous degree.


----------



## Plustax (Jul 14, 2012)

Things don't appear very clear on all this. Doesn't appear that all is being stated unless prompted or questioned therefore makes things suspicious to me. JMO


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 14, 2012)

It makes me wonder if the earlier commentary about "petitioning a PHA Lodge while in the military" did not somehow play into this whole issue...

I certainly agree with the other Brethren, something is not adding up! However since this Brother is a "FC" it is ultimately up to him to find out why things are the way that they are.


----------



## Tx4ever (Jul 14, 2012)

Talk To the WM of your lodge, Let him know your goal is to be a MM. Maybe he can give you some advice. Any EA or FC can *be *protested. I wish you luck.


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 14, 2012)

*other grand lodges*

The other grand lodges were Florida and Arizona.  Sorry if i sound suspecious but I'm new to this group.  I was told the ea degree could never be taken away from me.  My fc degree was not properly turned in and I was told it was taken away from me.

It's news to me that I might still be a fc, I'll talk to the lodge secretary as the wm and others don't respond to me anymore.


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 14, 2012)

*suspension*

From what I was told by a mm in Texas you have six months to turn in your esoteric work.  After that your suspended, that might be the reasons for the black balling.  I'll try to talk to my lodge secretary about lifting the suspension if there is one.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Jul 14, 2012)

How many profiles do you have?

View Profile: daviddenboer1 - Freemason Connect - Masonic Education & Discussion Forum
View Profile: daviddenboer - Freemason Connect - Masonic Education & Discussion Forum


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 14, 2012)

*profiles*

One active now as there was a problem w the sites registration.  The other one is deactivated so the correct info on my profile could be displayed. Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## davidjones201 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm trying hard to follow...but? I'm lost


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: suspension*



daviddenboer1 said:


> From what I was told by a mm in Texas you have six months to turn in your esoteric work.  After that your suspended, that might be the reasons for the black balling.  I'll try to talk to my lodge secretary about lifting the suspension if there is one.



That is not correct.

The GLoTX allows for 1 year time to lapse between receiving either the EA or FC degrees before "turning in the work". There can be an extension of this time per the Worshipful Master's approval.


Also as previously mentioned, once the actual obligation of the said degree is taken it is permanent even if the required work is not completed. This only applies to the EA and FC degrees.


----------



## Cigarzan (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll bet that petitioning a PHA lodge has a smidge to do with the blackballs.  Man David, you shur got this fishin' line tangled up!  Good luck.


----------



## daviddenboer1 (Jul 15, 2012)

*thanks*

I know it's confusing, hopefully this week I'll get some answers.


----------



## David Howard (Aug 16, 2016)

I know it's been several years since this post was originally placed. So I do hope you got thing straightened out. I am a mason in Alabama, and I can tell you that if you are an EA and you wanted to transfer to another lodge out of state that you would have to get your original lodge's secretary to contact the Grand Lodge secretary and he would then have to contact the GL secretary of the new lodge's state which would then have to contact the new lodge's secretary giving approval before anything else could be done. It would probably have been easier if you had completed your masonic work in the original state and obtained your MM degree then transferred.

I can also tell you that in Alabama after you are initiated as an EA you have to learn the EA lesson. You then must give back that EA lesson in open lodge before your brothers. They will then vote on whether or not you were proficient in it or not. If not then you would have to work on it a little more and do it again. If so then they would schedule you to be passed to FC. Just because you turned in your EA lesson does not mean that you are a FC. You are an EA until passed to the next degree through the ritual. And once you are passed the FC cannot be removed or taken away from you.

I can also tell you that in the state jurisdiction of Alabama, you have one year to progress from EA to FC and another year to progress from FC to MM. If you do not then you have to re-petition the lodge about progression. And the lodge can say no if there are reasons for it such as lack or willingness to learn or proceed, criminal behavior, etc.

I can also tell you that once you start the masonic process at one lodge you cannot transfer to another lodge just on a whim. There are proper channels to follow and paperwork to be completed. And then you have to have permission of both lodges.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

id really like to know the outcome of this.  Im wondering if he didn't join a clandestine lodge


----------



## Bloke (Aug 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> id really like to know the outcome of this.  Im wondering if he didn't join a clandestine lodge


It all seems a bit weird..... certainly some mixed communication..


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 17, 2016)

They can vote against your proficiency but once you go through the FC degree, you are a FC and other than suspension or being expelled from Masonry altogether, cannot be demoted back to EA.
As has been stated above, go to your WM and/or Secretary and find out what is the issue.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 17, 2016)

@rpbrown this thread is over 4 yrs old, @David Howard revivied it and @Bloke and myself were just wondering about what the outcome was.  I hope that at somepoint in the last 4 yrs this young man got some closure.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

Michael Hatley said:


> This is why we give men who are petitioning the advice to wait, visit the lodge for months, get to know all the regulars by name and make sure they know yours and have a good impression of you.


This is the way that I did it.


Plustax said:


> Things don't appear very clear on all this. Doesn't appear that all is being stated unless prompted or questioned therefore makes things suspicious to me. JMO


It does sound strange.


----------



## skas (Aug 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> id really like to know the outcome of this.  Im wondering if he didn't join a clandestine lodge



I happen to know the OP, and am an officer of the AZ lodge he's attempting to join.  Unfortunately, he's still stuck in a quagmire.  He is being recognized as a visiting FC and allowed to attend EA/FC ceremonies (including our stated meetings [obviously with no voting rights]); however, the advancement and demitting from his old lodge (or even allowing our lodge to complete courtesy work) seems to be an ongoing challenge.  I don't know any specifics beyond that, but our brother is still stuck in limbo.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 19, 2016)

Did the brother pay his initiation fees in full?

I had to pay 100 at investigation and then a remaining 200 before I received my EA.

We've had one class that we let slip and they were paying 100 for EA, 100 for FC and 100 for MM. They would not be allowed to take the MM degree until they paid that final 100.

It has to be a money issue if his Brethren back home are not letting him go.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 19, 2016)

skas said:


> I happen to know the OP, and am an officer of the AZ lodge he's attempting to join.  Unfortunately, he's still stuck in a quagmire.  He is being recognized as a visiting FC and allowed to attend EA/FC ceremonies (including our stated meetings [obviously with no voting rights]); however, the advancement and demitting from his old lodge (or even allowing our lodge to complete courtesy work) seems to be an ongoing challenge.  I don't know any specifics beyond that, but our brother is still stuck in limbo.


I know that its probably been done but this seems like an easy fix...GM calls GM!


----------



## skas (Aug 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I know that its probably been done but this seems like an easy fix...GM calls GM!



I'd be surprised if this has happened, TBH.  Seems like a breach of Masonic protocol.  Would probably make everyone's lives easier, but what do I know.

I somehow overlooked the clandestine question earlier.  His original lodge is definitely chartered under the GLofTX, and the lodge he's been visiting in AZ is chartered under the GLofAZ.  I can't speak to anything in between, but he's a good brother and a good man.  I hope he can get this mess sorted out soon that we can see him raised as a MM.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2016)

skas said:


> I'd be surprised if this has happened, TBH.  Seems like a breach of Masonic protocol.  Would probably make everyone's lives easier, but what do I know.
> 
> I somehow overlooked the clandestine question earlier.  His original lodge is definitely chartered under the GLofTX, and the lodge he's been visiting in AZ is chartered under the GLofAZ.  I can't speak to anything in between, but he's a good brother and a good man.  I hope he can get this mess sorted out soon that we can see him raised as a MM.


Agreed!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I know that its probably been done but this seems like an easy fix...GM calls GM!


 Yep. That's exactly where i'd go on this, move it up out of his old lodges hands...


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 20, 2016)

rpbrown said:


> They can vote against your proficiency but once you go through the FC degree, you are a FC and other than suspension or being expelled from Masonry altogether, cannot be demoted back to EA.
> As has been stated above, go to your WM and/or Secretary and find out what is the issue.


Well, I certainly have never heard of being demoted, but some GLs allow objection to advancement, not just voting against profiency.  Indeed, some GLs don't even have a vote on proficiency.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah in nm and or once the prof is complete the WM declares the candidate profecient or not, end of story.  Before a degree wjen the WM announces that he is about to.confer a deg he asks if there are objections...

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 21, 2016)

We have to vote on proficiency I guess but we have a committee that listens to it and one past master has to be present. Needless to say, nobody votes against the committee. Other lodges I've been to are the same.

As far as everything else, it's confusing to me. The vote is to recieve the degrees or to be accepted into a lodge. Why on earth would their be another vote. He's already been voted to recieve degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> We have to vote on proficiency I guess but we have a committee that listens to it and one past master has to be present. Needless to say, nobody votes against the committee. Other lodges I've been to are the same.


In my lodges the members present vote whether or not to accept a proficiency. Majority rules.


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 14, 2019)

I appreciate the fellow Brethern posting comments on this from the lodges in Arizona I petitioned in the past.  I have come back to Houston three years ago and settled the manner with my lodge.  It came to Masonic trial attempt two years ago and was dropped, the lodge will not sign my petition.

I have turned in my fellow craft work back in 2006, since traveling for work I encountered rules in Florida at Tropical lodge regarding Prince Halls.  Military Master Masons there taught me a bit more and at this point I am no longer pursuing this matter.

I have not been convicted of any crimes in any country and I have proudly served my country in the military as well as AmeriCorps for three years.  To have a rejection based on mental health conditions is not a positive image and to not do business with Prince Halls is against my upbringing.

Thank you again for all the brethren who have commented on this!


----------



## David612 (Jun 14, 2019)

To be honest, knowing nothing more about you other than that you have been brought up on charges and are seeking affiliation I would blackball you too.
I would expect to know a good deal about you given your past before being willing to vote in your favour.


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> To be honest, knowing nothing more about you other than that you have been brought up on charges and are seeking affiliation I would blackball you too.
> I would expect to know a good deal about you given your past before being willing to vote in your favour.




Appreciate your honesty Dave!


----------



## David612 (Jun 14, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> Appreciate your honesty Dave!


Not sure what the waiting period is to repetition (re-petition?)
But if you are going to be in the area a while perhaps getting to know the lodges I’m the area would be worthwhile so they can get to know you as you are?


----------



## Howard Giang (Jun 14, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> To have a rejection based on mental health conditions is not a positive image and to not do business with Prince Halls is against my upbringing.


Hi, I am not yet a Mason, but I think this accusation will not help you if you are sincerely to be adopted for life into Freemasonry. 
I think you might not aware of your social media activities especially on Facebook. A lot of people got into trouble with their comments. You said you contacted some Masons via Facebook. Why? 
One thing that most candidates are not aware that a candidate can not be a Mason if they are prejudiced, racist, and anti-semantic. If you projected any of comments on social media, you are done. Someone will blackball you without you ever understand the reason why. Have you provided any support to any political or religious group that is anti Israel? It is very easy to find out.


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 14, 2019)

Then why does my grand lodge not do business with prince halls?  They are mostly black and when I started my EA in 2004 they did not even recognize them. As for social media contacts I am not worried at this point, heard the Freemasons were like rotary with business building in it.  I have checked out other lodges and found people to be nice and cordial but I never understand the secrecy end.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jun 15, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> Then why does my grand lodge not do business with prince halls?


I am not a Mason, so I don’t know why Prince Hall Mason is recognized yet; however, if I am a Mason I would convince my Lodge to consider. Also, if I am a Mason, I would also save a Prince Hall Mason even if I might have to give up mine. 
You pointed out that there were nice Masons at different Lodge. I suggest you hang at that Lodge.
I don’t know if Freemasonry is like Rotary with Business Building. I think there is no organization in this world can be compared to Freemasonry. I have not seen any organization that uniquely bonds men from various cultural backgrounds. 
One question: is Prince Hall also welcome other non-Black like Asian?


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 15, 2019)

Prince halls do have non black masters, some of there grand lodges can be mostly non black members.  Wish you luck in transitioning into freemasonry, I am leaving that life style but like discussions on others experiences.

As for james’s Reply, if you refer to the temple of set and amorc type Rosicrucians/non York rite then I am following you.  Membership has declined in lodges world wide and to use this energy you speak of would require most humans to work together.  As for Masonic brethren having these secrets it would not stem from their group but their original masters organizations.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> ....One thing that most candidates are not aware that a candidate can not be a Mason if they are prejudiced, racist, and anti-semantic. If you projected any of comments on social media, you are done. Someone will blackball you without you ever understand the reason why. Have you provided any support to any political or religious group that is anti Israel? It is very easy to find out.



Hello Mr Giang. I know you read a lot, but the above is close to silly. Most Freemasons would regard prejudice and racism as a fault, and if pronounced, might well prohibit you from join but a man does not have to be perfect to be a Freemason. That said, I would say prejudice and racism are not consistent with the values of Freemasonry. The whole anti-Israel comment is silly. If it is an issue, it would be only because we do not talk politics and religion, and that's both - but by the same token, what people do in their private lives, as long as it is not illegal (with a few exceptions) is basically no business of Freemasonry.

I suggest you stop giving advice to non-Freemasons.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2019)

**groans**

**Leaves thread**


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 15, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> Then why does my grand lodge not do business with prince halls?  They are mostly black and when I started my EA in 2004 they did not even recognize them. As for social media contacts I am not worried at this point, heard the Freemasons were like rotary with business building in it.  I have checked out other lodges and found people to be nice and cordial but I never understand the secrecy end.


Grand Lodge of Texas is in amity with PHA Texas.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi Bloke, you are right. I read a lot. One of the reasons is to improve on my English the other reason is to learn. Anyhow, I was speculating the OP predicament and drawn a conclusion based on what I read all of his posts. One of the possibilities to explain why he keeps getting black cubes from someone he doesn’t know. For example,  if I  were a voting member and don’t know him personally and if I have information about him on social media that is not inline with me, I might not vote or vote in favor. 
Having said that, I don’t think I gave advice,  and I  don’t think I can give advice yet because I am not a Mason and don’t have the knowledge or right to do so. I just explained to OP that that might be the reason why that he complained Freemasonry kept blackballed him. What do you think the reason?
For example, I saw a lot of people had commented on Yahoo. Some of them, I would not want to be friend with just by reading their comments alone. There were some people lost their jobs from their comments. Some people used fake names and thought that they were anonymous. Anyhow, thought the OP might have used social media and got out of line without realizing it. 
Mason supposed to be an honorable man with good character. I want to be a Mason, do you have a problem with that?
Good to talk to you Bloke.


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 16, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Grand Lodge of Texas is in amity with PHA Texas.



Does that means recognized and able to do business or just recognized?  Also what is Masonic business outside of the states meetings that open on the first degree?


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 17, 2019)

I would go straight to your grand lodge secretary and see what the story is.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 17, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> Does that means recognized and able to do business or just recognized?  Also what is Masonic business outside of the states meetings that open on the first degree?


I don’t know the term “Masonic business.”


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 17, 2019)

From my experience recognizing another type is one thing and a second thing is doing business with them.  There’s two steps in recognizing Prince Halls, International/drox Humain and military Freemasons.


----------



## David612 (Jun 17, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> From my experience recognizing another type is one thing and a second thing is doing business with them.  There’s two steps in recognizing Prince Halls, International/drox Humain and military Freemasons.


Those are not similar groups.


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 17, 2019)

What’s not similar about them?  They all use very similar rituals and are consistent with differences between grand lodges.  I have been in different AFM, AFAM and PHA lodges throughout the states and they’re degrees are very similar in nature.

There memorization work for all three degrees are similar enough in nature and the people despite gender or race are very moral and ethical.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 17, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> There memorization work for all three degrees are similar enough in nature and the people *despite gender* or race are very moral and ethical.



There is only 1 gender in Free Masonry....


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 17, 2019)

Is that the human gender or male only?  This is an open Masonic forum and not necessarily for those that are male specific.


----------



## David612 (Jun 17, 2019)

Well le droit humain is what I’m guessing you mean by drox Humain? Is co-masonry and therefore cannot be communicated with let alone recognised, “Prince halls” vary on grand lodge but from my understanding for the most part this is being reconciled, “military Freemasons” are not a seperate group but rather a lodge formed by service personnel, recognition isn’t an issue based on their military affiliation.


----------



## David612 (Jun 17, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> Is that the human gender or male only?  This is an open Masonic forum and not necessarily for those that are male specific.


It seems that way but in fact the bias here is regular freemasonry and in particular Texas flavour masonry.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 17, 2019)

daviddenboer said:


> Is that the human gender or male only?  This is an open Masonic forum and not necessarily for those that are male specific.



Male only, My obligation doesn’t recognize female free masons.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jun 17, 2019)

Best way to put this is that impatience has put you in a box. Here are a few answers:

In Texas there is open visitation between the GL of Texas and the PHGL of Texas. 
I can't speak for the rules of the GL of Texas but our constitution requires that you finish with the lodge that initiated you unless life happens and you have to move. At that point both lodges or jurisdictions  would need to agree to perform courtesy work but once completed you would be a member of the original lodge and would have to apply for a demit.
If you petitioned a PHA lodge while in this situation, a question on the application would ask if you had petitioned another lodge. to answer No and then the investigation finds otherwise would disqualify you. If you answered Yes, they would direct you to the Regular Grand Lodge for that state as there is no procedure in most states to handle courtesy work between the Grand Bodies in each state.
I can't speak for the rules of the GL of Texas but our constitution states that it is a Masonic Offense to tell how a vote went other that passed or denied or how a person voted.
There are many nuances to the question of Regular, Irregular, Clandestine that even seasoned Masons don't completely understand so I would suggest avoiding those discussions. 
Military lodges are chartered under State Grand Lodges.

Finally, I would suggest contacting either the Secretary of your original lodge or the Grand Secretary to clarify your current status. They will also be able to instruct you on what steps will need to be taken to reach completion of your degree work.


----------



## daviddenboer (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you brother hill for your response, I appreciate your answers.


----------

